# Mac or PC for lightroom work?



## redryder (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, need some advice on mac vs PC.

I’m currently running LR2.6 on a 4GB RAM macbook (last yr’s model) with an external monitor. Performance is decent, but gets really choppy if I use plugins like Nik Software Viveza or Sharpener 3. I’ve been a PC user for 2' years, but really like OSX for its stability and time machine backup. 

Here’s the thing, I want to get a desktop system for better LR performance and HD video editing. A quadcore Imac is out of my budget, and I’m not convinced a duo-core Imac is worth the upgrade from the macbook. On the other hand, I could afford a quadcore custom built PC. What do you guys think? Should I wait till mid 2'11 when I can afford the quadcore imac, or go for the PC now?


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 9, 2010)

Going to a PC has other implications such as software licenses but as you are used to working on a Mac I would stay with the Mac. Unless the situation is so bad that you need a new system NOW, I would wait.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 9, 2010)

Get whatever you want. I work happily with LR on a MacBookPro and on a PC desktop. Your licence isn't restricted by computer brand.

John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 9, 2010)

I use Mac in the field (Battery Life and more available space on my hard drive). I use PC in the Studio (I do a lot of work in software that isn't available for Mac). I am happy with both. I would not recommend one over the other unless budget (Mac costs more) or your comfort level are in play.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think this is really a Mac v PC comparison - more a question about working with a mix. There's no licence problem with Lightroom (unlike Photoshop), Lightroom's Mac-to-PC and vv workflow is fine, you can get the Mac and PC to communicate over a network, and lots of people don't find it too difficult to work with two operating systems.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 9, 2010)

My 2.8Ghz Core 2 Duo iMac was a fair bit faster than my 2.5Ghz Core 2 Duo Mac book Pro when using Lightroom, Aperture and PS CS4. However if your on a budget and speed is the main driver then the PC would be the best bet.


----------

